# Schwarzer Hintergrund bei Fotos, wie?



## Schmitt100 (20. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich beschäftige mich noch nicht allzu lange mit der Fotografie. Aber ich sehe häufiger Bilder, wo der Hintergrund schwarz ist. Ich selber habe mir eine Canon 300v Spiegelreflexkamera zugelegt, und wollte nun mal wissen, wie man so was hinbekommt.

Ich hänge mal ein Bild und den passenden Link anbei.

Hier ist der Link:
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/channel/2/extra/new/display/561887

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Vitalis (20. Juni 2003)

Naja wenn man nicht grad wilde Tiere fotografiert, kann man schwarzen Hintergrund ganz einfach mit schwarzem Stoff hinbekommen, der nicht allzusehr reflektiert. 

Bei diesem Adler hat der Fotograf einen Blitz benutzt. Wenn der Hintergrund weit genug entfernt war, hat er nichts von dem Blitzlicht abbekommen und das übrige Umgebungslicht hat in der kurzen Belichtungszeit keine Chance, es wirkt sich auf dem Foto nicht aus, wodurch es hinten komplett schwarz ist. So z.B. könnte es gewesen sein. Kennt man ja z.B. von Blitz-Partyfotos, wo der Hintergrund auch in Schwärze absauft...

*edit* Übrigens hat er nen Ringblitz verwendet. Mit einem normalen Blitzgerät würde das nicht so gut aussehen.


----------



## TheMike (2. Juli 2003)

denke net, dass das pic mit nem ringblitz gemacht wurde. dann wär der reflex im auge anders.

sonst isses mittem schwarzen hintergrund wie schon beschrieben: entweder scharzer stoff oder einfach viel weniger licht auf den hintergrund.


----------



## Vitalis (2. Juli 2003)

Der Fotograf hat zu seinem Foto dazugeschrieben, daß es Ringblitz benutzt hat


----------



## TheMike (3. Juli 2003)

hab ich schon gesehen ... aber bei nem ringblitz gibts nun mal nen andern reflex im auge


----------



## kreiter (18. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie der Fotograf das hier http://view.stern.de/v2/picture/1125401/?k=202&r=8 hinn bekommen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass dieses Bild nachts aufgenohmen wurde.


----------



## darkframe (19. Juli 2008)

Hi,

wenn man bei dem Adler genau hinsieht, bemerkt man, dass der Hintergrund nicht wirklich schwarz ist. Da ist noch irgendetwas zu sehen. Könnte eine Bretterwand sein oder so was. Ich glaube am ehesten, dass der Adlerkopf nachträglich z.B. in Photoshop freigestellt und dann der Hintergrund abgedunkelt wurde.

Ähnlich wird das beim Surfer gelaufen sein, nur mit wesentlich mehr Aufwand beim Freistellen. Naja, und außerdem kann man noch mit anderen Bearbeitungsmethoden in Photoshop nachhelfen (bin da aber gerade erst Anfänger).


----------

